# 41" redfish on....



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

Just saw a HUGE drum caught on the Jolly Roger Pier. I think they said 41 inches.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

CodyV7Mc said:


> Just saw a HUGE drum caught on the Jolly Roger Pier. I think they said 41 inches.


41" is nice but not a HUGE drum by NC standards....this is a HUGE drum


----------



## leadhead (Sep 26, 2015)

Thats a dandy for sure.


----------



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

I want to catch something like that!!!!


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

That one was 46" on a finger mullet head


----------



## permit (May 10, 2003)

yeah this one is full grown too


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Takes a 50" or better to be HUGH in NC..lol


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Well, they had over 15 landed yesterday. For SE NC, those fish are quite huge.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Very nice size fish! dawgfsh -- HOW MANY HAVE YOU CAUGHT OVER 50 inches??? Best everyone. glenn


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

3 :
54 x 34
52 x 32
50 x 31


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

dawgfsh said:


> Takes a 50" or better to be HUGH in NC..lol


Anything that earns a nice sheet of paper in NC is huge in my book.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

dsurf said:


> 41" is nice but not a HUGE drum by NC standards....this is a HUGE drum
> 
> 
> View attachment 16519


That's a hell of a drum by anyone's standards. Forty one inch or not.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Those are three very nice fish dawgfish! best - glenn


----------



## jakiger (Sep 22, 2006)

dsurf said:


> 41" is nice but not a HUGE drum by NC standards....this is a HUGE drum
> 
> 
> View attachment 16519


Haters gonna hate. Nice fish.


----------



## gogorome (May 22, 2009)

Curious.. How far or close do you usually have to cast to catch those huge reds?


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

dsurf said:


> 41" is nice but not a HUGE drum by NC standards....this is a HUGE drum
> 
> 
> View attachment 16519


Just so we're clear, that is not dsurf's fish. That is NCtravis on Jennettes last week.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

41 is Huge for the Jolly Roger! I've fished that pier for many years and still do.
Angelo "Deep" Depaola said, he hasn't see the Drum bite this good in over "Fifty Years"
He would know!

From Carova to the Point it takes a fifty inch Drum or better to be HUGE..

I'm not sure why Dsurf posted Travis' picture, it wasn't him or his to post.
That is an average Drum for that "Fishin Machine." One of at least fifty he will catch this season.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

He posted it as an example of what is a "huge" drum. He essentially gave props to the fisherman in the picture.


----------



## Big Win (Nov 10, 2013)

Great fish one to be proud of I'm sure it was fun


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

speckhunter80 said:


> He posted it as an example of what is a "huge" drum. He essentially gave props to the fisherman in the picture.


Exactly.......


----------



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

Alrighty then. We SC guys who get excited about a 41" drum are nottttt worthyyyyy. Lol.


----------

